
The Square Knot - thcipriani
https://tylercipriani.com/blog/2019/12/31/the-square-knot/
======
zimpenfish
I, too, switched to the non-granny after reading Ian's site but then switched
again to the fake magician's knot where you make a loop, pull another loop
partially through, then tighten - the ones where pulling the loose end will
undo it "magically". Works great, basically never comes undone, takes seconds,
and is a lot less fiddly for old people (like me.)

(Think it's called "The Dissolving Knot Trick" in magic circles.)

------
eesmith
I too didn't learn to tie my shoes until my (late) 30s. Turns out that one
used a square knot and the other a granny.

And just like the author, I also learned about the problem, and how to
recognize it, from reading
[https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/grannyknot.htm](https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/grannyknot.htm)
.

